# baby birds



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi every one i thought you may like to see my baby pigeon and doves. i just added the pictures to my gallery.

http://pictures.aol.com/galleries/vegeta2802/


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You certainly have quite a menagerie! Looks like a FULL time job just keeping up with everyone!

Many thanks for the pictures!


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

well i win have more pictures of my baby birds as they get biger
and thank you for the coments


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

vegeta2802 said:


> well i win have more pictures of my baby birds as they get biger
> and thank you for the coments



They are so cute........so........is this a lot of pictures of a few babies? or is this a lot of pictures of a lot of babies?? OH, and pictures 34,35,36,37, etc.......what is the little bald looking baby? Is that a dove? And is that it's sibling beside it? I don't think I've ever seen one that didn't have any fuzz on it's head...........


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

win you fist go in the gallery click on the pictures and under it there is the date and under that there is what type of bird it is and how old they are.
so 34 is 4th day doves.
there is 2 doves 1 pigeon

o and as you can see in the last pic of the babys one is a white baby and one is brown
the pigeon is 2 day younger then the doves and is still its yellow


----------



## Baby Goose (Oct 10, 2006)

*Oh Goodness!*

They are so sweet. I just want to love them. Keep the pictures rolling as they change so fast, I cant wait to see what they look like in 30 days with lots of feathers. 
SO CUTE!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow!! It looks like heaven to me.

Feather


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi again 
do you know a site i can ues to put the pictures and info on.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

vegeta2802 said:


> hi again
> do you know a site i can ues to put the pictures and info on.


You can use the following:

http://community.webshots.com/myphotos


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

thank you for the site


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

i added new pic of my babys


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

vegeta2802 said:


> i added new pic of my babys


Are the new pics on the aol site you posted the link for on the 12th or somewhere else?

Terry


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

o sorry here is the new site

http://community.webshots.com/user/vegeta2802


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

vegeta2802 said:


> o sorry here is the new site
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/user/vegeta2802


Thanks! You've got a lot of really great photos there! I hope you'll let us know when new ones are added.

Terry


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

i will i just added some new pic to day of the fantails, the baby pigeon and the baby doves and i made the new album with the pigeon and dove babys 
called pigeon and dove babys 

every pic in pigeon and dove babys was from to day 

Pije and Kanna's 1st baby the new pics are the 12th days and again i tock them to day

and in Stratus and Roes's 1st baby... the new pic for to day is the 14th days


----------

